# subwoofer power supply..how to?



## rockerpaluza (Jul 14, 2010)

hye all,i am new in this forum..(and noobies in audio system too..)

i have a question..

i have an old, broken kenwood hifi system in my home..but i guess the speaker and subwoofer is still ok..i am planning to connect the speaker and woofer into my computer..how should i do it? i can only see a port for the input..what about its power supply?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You need an amplifier to power the speakers and subwoofer, your computer does not have one built in. Please post a picture or model number for your Kenwood so we can tell you whether the speakers are worth saving, or if you should just buy a new system.


----------

